# The OPPO BDP-83 "Persistent Storage" Factor...



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

How often -- if at all -- should this "Persistent Storage" inside the player's Setup menu be dumped/emptied? Initially, I was lead to believe that this should be routinely dumped as it would cause player mishaps like freezing/locking up, etc., but some folks on other forums and then, subsequently, OPPO themselves via email conversations, suggested not dumping this so often as that WOULD cause player mishaps...

I'm simply confused. What's the best route when dealing with the player's Persistent Storage? I do experience player lockups and freezes, still all these years later with the BDP-83, from time to time (even on DVD playback) and would like to know if the issues are coming from my (previously) routine dumping of the Persistent Storage...


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I've always thought the consensus was to clear it if you experience trouble loading certain discs, etc. otherwise, do as you like. Maybe clear it ocasionally. That's what I've done.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

redsandvb said:


> I've always thought the consensus was to clear it if you experience trouble loading certain discs, etc. otherwise, do as you like. Maybe clear it ocasionally. That's what I've done.


Hello Reds,

Thank you for your reply; indeed, that is exactly what OPPO is now telling me (I fired off an email to their excellent customer service team) -- that only when discs begin showing signs of not loading, etc. should this be cleared out...however, my issues with the player have been SO random and sporatic, I don't know when to clear this out or IF I should even touch it...

Just the other night, I threw in an old DVD classic, Warner Bros.' release of _Exorcist III_, and my BDP-83 froze up before the intro screen of the disc could pop up -- the whole thing just froze up and I had to power down and then power back up...I don't understand why this is happening with DVD media, which isn't bogged down with BD-Live stuff, etc...

What happens when "Persistent Storage" builds up in the player and isn't cleared? What is this FOR, exactly?

My BD-LIVE setting is disabled, so I know the freezing up and disc loading problems aren't coming from there; I mean, should I dump Persistent Storage every time I go into the player's SETUP menu while doing a system diagnostic check (which I routinely do on all my devices to make sure all settings are still in place -- TV/display, A/V receiver and BD player)? Normally, it's just ONE value off from the "maximum storage" number...

Also -- I received note from OPPO that there have been NO new firmware updates for the BDP-83, as no discs have been released that have been tripping this player up...has anyone heard any different?


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't think clearing it out actually does anything bad, at least I don't remember reading any posts etc. mentioning that. I clear mine out ocasionally, and for no good reason...

I don't know EXACTLY what it is for, but I think it's for things like loading blu-ray menus/BD-Live stuff/maybe bookmarks/etc. I think I remember there was an issue where trying to play certain discs back-to-back would cause the player not to be able to load the second one. Clearing the storage was needed to fix that, until a firmware update was issued.

There's also a known issue with the BDP-83's loader, they've had a bunch of them go bad and have replaced them. Mine hasn't been replaced yet, but I may have signs of the problem. Once in a while the tray won't open, or the player won't read a disc. It says 'unknown' or something like that. Powering off for a while seems to work.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, I've gotten the disc tray being stuck thing too -- MAJOR pain that I have discussed with them before...they (OPPO) told me to try switching the position of whatever fashion I use the EJECT button...in other words, if I use the REMOTE to eject or load discs, try using the FRONT PANEL BUTTON and vice-versa...or, they suggested, a "collision" of the command could be taking place...

Now that you tell me there have been loader replacements issued for this model, it may indeed be time to start looking at a replacement for my trusty ole BDP-83; I'd like to stick with OPPO though because of their tendency to build into their players good processors like the Anchor Bay variant that upscale DVDs very well (a big priority for me, personally)...plus, they seem to be the only ones still doing a "serious" approach to players...you know, with real all-aluminum faceplates, not plastic, and thick, nice chassis designs that don't look disposable like many of the sub-$500 Sonys, Panasonics, LGs, etc...


----------



## btiltman (Nov 17, 2009)

There is a small kit they send you that will fix the tray not ejecting issue. Its a new rubber belt, some new pads and instructions and cleaning wipe. Fixed mine and problem has never come back. Takes about 15mins to fit.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I've read and heard about the kit, and even had OPPO offer to send it to me via mail; the issue doesn't happen that frequently, quite frankly, so I didn't pursue it...

More than anything I'm getting player freezes and "lockups" even upon DVD media, where the disc will be loaded into the player on the tray, my components will do the HDMI handshake to search for the startup menu's audio track, and nothing will happen; the player will just lock. This happened just the other night upon watching a title from my standard DVD collection, Warner Bros.' _Exorcist III_, in which I loaded the disc and it never got to the main titles or setup menu of the DVD, instead just freezing and requiring me to power off the BDP-83 and power back on to fix it...

This NEVER happened on this title before, and I get these freezes and lockups randomly all the time...:scratch:

I even have OPPO at a loss as to why this happens so randomly...:huh:


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

When you have those freezes does clearing the storage do anything for you? Or does the problem disc load fine after powering off/on? Just curious...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

redsandvb said:


> When you have those freezes does clearing the storage do anything for you? Or does the problem disc load fine after powering off/on? Just curious...


This is a hard one to answer, reds, because I don't normally dump the persistent storage as soon as something happens or freezes; I normally dump it during my routine "system diagnostic check" in which I go into all components within my system -- the display, AVR and BD player -- and look through nearly all the elements of their setup menus to determine if every setting is correct (I'm a bit paranoid about settings being wiped out or lost even if there wasn't a power outage :coocoo. I normally do this every week or every two or three weeks, depending on when I sit down to do it; but someone at _Blu-ray.com_ had made some kind of mention, in their "official" BDP-83 thread, that this shouldn't be cleaned out so often and I should just leave it alone...

The problem discs always load fine after I power off and then on, though, to answer your question...but this is for the BLU-RAY problem titles...with the DVD that was giving me trouble, like the _Exorcist III_ disc I threw in the other night and which froze the player up, I just don't know why it's happening. It may need servicing and returning back to OPPO, but I just don't want to go through that right now; it's baffling because DVD media isn't bogged down with stuff like BD-Live, etc. so it would have no reasons to lock the player up.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I've got a BDP-83 and I've had similar issues as well. You are correct that there haven't been any firmware updates for the 83 in a while. I feel like Oppo abandoned 83 owners as soon as the 93 came out.

For a problem as widespread as this. I would have liked the opportunity to upgrade to a better model then being told, "Turn off all the features of the player and maybe it will work." For a $500 blu-ray player to function like this, has kind of soured me on Oppo. My friend says I should upgrade to the 103, but I'm doing alot of re-thinking about that.

For me, I clear out persistent storage, which most of the time has maybe 1MB of data in it, whenever I have a disc that fails to load. Sometimes I have to do a hard power off (physically hold in the power button) and that clears the issue.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

mpompey said:


> I've got a BDP-83 and I've had similar issues as well. You are correct that there haven't been any firmware updates for the 83 in a while. I feel like Oppo abandoned 83 owners as soon as the 93 came out.


OPPO confirmed for me that the last firmware released (I think some time in 2012) was the final for (for now) as the player hasn't been locking up or experiencing any issues with new BD releases to come out as of late...



> For a problem as widespread as this. I would have liked the opportunity to upgrade to a better model then being told, "Turn off all the features of the player and maybe it will work."


Which problems, specifically, are you encountering...the same ones as me? That is, the player just freezes up or sometimes won't respond to the OPEN/CLOSE command for the tray?



> For a $500 blu-ray player to function like this, has kind of soured me on Oppo. My friend says I should upgrade to the 103, but I'm doing alot of re-thinking about that.


I know what you mean; though I received the player as a holiday gift, the $500 price point seems "final ceiling" for me in terms of budget -- that's all I really want to spend on any source component to be honest, so when my wife heard the new OPPOs cost far beyond that, she got nervous because she too thinks our '83 may be on its way out...:spend:



> For me, I clear out persistent storage, which most of the time has maybe 1MB of data in it,


Yes -- for me as well; I always seem to have just 1MB of data in mine too...



> whenever I have a disc that fails to load. Sometimes I have to do a hard power off (physically hold in the power button) and that clears the issue.


Right -- the ONLY thing that seems to unlock or unfreeze this player from ANY of its functioning issues is to do the hard power off, then power on...but this is such a pain in the neck when you're settled in, all your audio and video ready to go to view a disc...:R :rant:


----------

